# Welchen kabel für  full hd 144hz bei amd r9 270 und  Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor



## Jamisss (25. Februar 2015)

*Welchen kabel für  full hd 144hz bei amd r9 270 und  Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor*

hallo

ich habe schon gegoogel aber irgendwie blicke ich da nicht durch sry 

habe eine Amd Raedon r9 270 Overclocked 2gb gddr5 Grafikkarte (dvi, Hdmi, DP) mein neuer Bildschirm der die tage kommt ist der  Asus VG248QE 144hz Signal-Eingabe: HDMI , DisplayPort, Dual-link DVI-D (unterstützt NVIDIA® 3D Vision) glaube im lieferumfang ist ein dvi kabel, ob das dvi dual ist keine ahnung.

so welchen kabel brauche ich um full hd 144hz zu nutzen. Spiele für cs go....

habe gelesen mit einen hdmi kabel geht das nicht? mit dvi auch nicht nur dvi dual und display port?

klappt das überhaupt bei meinen pc. meine Grafikkarte hat ja nur dvi und n icht dvi dual oder?

mfg
chris


----------



## Turbo1993 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welchen kabel für  full hd 144hz bei amd r9 270 und  Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor*

Also zum 144 Hz braust du ein dvi-d oder Displayport Kabel. HDMI geht nicht (High Definition Multimedia Interface â€“ Wikipedia).

Wahrscheinlich liegt dem Monitor ein DVI-D Kabel dabei (war so bei meinem Benq) oder auch ein Displayport Kabel. Auf alle fälle irgend ein Kabel, was 144 Hz unterstützt,  weil man sich sonst beim Hersteller beschweren kann,  dass der Monitor keine 144 Hz kann. 

Deine Grafikkarte sollte DVI-D auch unterstützen.  Machen zumindest die meisten 270er Modelle.  Schau lieber mal im Internet nach.

Edit: laut Asus liegt ein DVI-D Kabel dabei http://www.asus.com/de/Monitors_Projectors/VG248QE/specifications/


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welchen kabel für  full hd 144hz bei amd r9 270 und  Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor*

Ab HDMI 1.4 sollte genügend Bandbreite für 120Hz bereit stehen oder? Alles darunter funktioniert nicht via HDMI. Da kannst du nur auf DVI-D oder eben DP zurück greifen.


----------



## Jamisss (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welchen kabel für  full hd 144hz bei amd r9 270 und  Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor*

hi

danke für deine Antwort. Also ich habe im Internet nach geguckt aber finde nix genaueres, habe eben per bilder im internet geguckt. meine grafikkarte ist ein dvi-i dual link also :::::::: und dann so 4 kästen

nur mein mainboard hat dvi-d dual link anschluss

also kann ich nur display port benutzen um full hd 144hz zu erreichen, da mein monitor dvi-d hat und meine grafikkarte dvi-i? gibt es bei den display port kabel was zu beachten. oder einen einfachen von media markt, saturn...

mfg


----------



## Turbo1993 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welchen kabel für  full hd 144hz bei amd r9 270 und  Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor*

Es wär vielleicht hilfreich, wenn du die genaue Bezeichnung deiner Grafikkarte schicken könntest. Dann würde ich auch mal schauen.
Aber im Zweifelsfall bräuchstest du ein Displayportkabel.

Edit: Wenn ich Wikipedia richtig verstanden habe, dann ist für DVI-D nur wichtig, dass die kleinen Pins durchgängig sind. Wie es um den breiten Pin herum aussieht, ist wiederum interessant, wenn du einen Analog-Monitor anschließen willst. So wie deine Beschreibung klingt, sollte auch DVI-D bei deiner Karte gehen.
Digital Visual Interface â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welchen kabel für  full hd 144hz bei amd r9 270 und  Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor*

Das ist egal ob DVI-I oder DVI-D, hauptsache Duallink wird unterstützt.
DVI-I unterstützt noch ein analoges Signal (deine 4 Kästen) und DVI-D gibt nur noch ein digitales Signal aus.
HDMI 1.4 würde rein theoretisch reichen, nur wird das von keinem 144Hz Monitor unterstüzt.

Du brauchst als DVI Duallink oder DP und eben so ein DVI KAbel liegt bei.


----------



## Jamisss (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welchen kabel für  full hd 144hz bei amd r9 270 und  Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor*

danke für eure antworten, sehr nett

also kann ich einfach mit den mitgelieferten kabel dvi-d meine grafikkarte die einen dvi-i dual link anschluss hat meine fhd 144hz erreichen  danke

mfg


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welchen kabel für  full hd 144hz bei amd r9 270 und  Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor*

Genauso sieht es aus.


----------



## Turbo1993 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Welchen kabel für  full hd 144hz bei amd r9 270 und  Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor*

Ja geht. Hab ich gerade auch getestet (und nebenbei ein eigenes Problem gelöst  )


----------

